# Go Usa!



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

America's favorite fish is now the most decorated Olympian in history. Way to go Master Phelps! 
I really wanted to point out his recent statement: "There was nothing that was going to stand in my way of being the first Michael Phelps."

Well, he done did it. The mind is a terrible thing... and he put his to good use. 
Shows me a little something.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

he is not a real human, he is a 

merman !


----------



## capnjoe (Jun 3, 2012)

Right the fork on, dude!


----------

